# the best shooting teams



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Is Sonics the best shooting team in the NBA?

Is Storm the best shooting team in the WNBA?

Who is the best shooting team, Sonics or Storm?


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballscientist</b>!
> Is Sonics the best shooting team in the NBA?
> 
> Is Storm the best shooting team in the WNBA?
> ...




1. No
2. Actually, I have no idea
3. Storm, hands down.



I hate the Supersonics.(I'm a Rockets fan)


----------



## Coach Gym Rat (Oct 8, 2004)

Sonics suck so much.

When the tallest player on the team (LJ) is knocking down 76% from behind the arc - Storm win hands down.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Mercury are


----------

